

Review: ImHonest.com Lost and Found Service - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/04/06/review-imhonestcom-lost-and-found-service

======
wlievens
My initial response was: "what a shitty reward". I'm not sure people will want
to take found items someplace in exchange for a couple of labels they'll
probably not use.

~~~
mhb
Why not have the person who lost the item be able to offer an additional
reward?

------
bemmu
Why wouldn't I just stick my address / phone number on my stuff?

------
rufo
I'm not sure how they compare, but I know I've seen StuffBak labels in stores
for years - essentially the same concept.

